# Africa



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got back from Africa and have a few shots either my wife or I took to share with you. Not sure these are the best, just wanted to give you a feel while I organize the hundreds we took. The trip was so awesome I never wet a line. So here are just a few of the hundreds we took and I will be writing about on my blog for the next few days as I catch up from the trip.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

redfishlaw
http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. Love the Lion!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for sharing these great shots


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice...love the elephant shot....
Keep going back to it.

What is the horizontal line in the hill, far background?


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Love the elephant picture. Well done!


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

The horizontal hill in the background is part of the Shamwari. It is 285,000 hectors (whatever that is). I do know that it was at least 25 km across and longer than that. The hill was one of thousands that were huge. Riding up and down them in an open land cruiser was something I will never forget. As I continue to work on the photos I will post some more. I will have video and lots of photos on my blog, and hope to provide a link to Picaso if you are interested in seeing more.

redfishlaw
http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent shots, Hombre.

It's "hectare", and equals 10,000 square meters. One hectare = 2.47 acres, thus the Shamwari would be 704,250 acres, or 1100 square miles. If it were a square, it would be 33 miles on each side.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually looked it up and got the spelling right after my post, and you are so right Formula4Fish. It was one big place. Got some more pics on the blog now.

redfishlaw

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------

